# Reference tracks for mixing film/media music



## Anami (Jun 6, 2018)

Hi all,

Curious which reference tracks you guys (media/film composers) use when mixing your own work. I know these threads do exist in forums like Sound on Sound and Gearslutz, but it's less spoken about in orchestral or other soundtrack genres. 

I really liked the mixing and recording of Johnny Greenwood's Phantom Thread. 
The strings sound really good! 

Also liked Cliff Martinez's Game Night soundtrack. But I didn't download the score for mixing reference purposes yet. 

Looking forward to know your preferences.


----------



## Will Blackburn (Jun 10, 2018)

Love a bit of Cliff as well, his Solaris score in particular. Nice to reference his synth mixes



Here's a few personal favourites i have in daw.





For a more vintage vibe


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mvKku7UhJoE


----------



## stfciu (Jun 11, 2018)

Will Blackburn said:


> Love a bit of Cliff as well, his Solaris score in particular. Nice to reference his synth mixes
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I love Solaris OST. That was the first ever soundtrack that caught my attention before I started composing for serious.


----------

